# Another 2 day'r for work



## Paymaster (Mar 17, 2014)

Rained both day but with the little Akorn sitting on my porch, got it all done.
Brisket, butts, pastrami, spares, so chicken parts, and corn. Did diller eggs and a fattie as well.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 17, 2014)

Few more....


----------



## GA Home Cook (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks great.  leave it to a Georgian to slam dunk BBQ.  What is the one where the bacon is weaved?


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 17, 2014)

GA Home Cook said:


> Looks great. leave it to a Georgian to slam dunk BBQ. What is the one where the bacon is weaved?


 
It is called a fattie. It is a chub of breakfast sausage stuffed with cheese and wrapped in bacon, cooked on a smoker.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks fantastic, Paymaster!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks super good!  Very tasty indeed!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 18, 2014)

"Fattie"  LOL!


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 18, 2014)

Paymaster, that looks so good!


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 18, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> Rained both day but with the little Akorn sitting on my porch, got it all done.
> Brisket, butts, pastrami, spares, so chicken parts, and corn. Did diller eggs and a fattie as well.


What are diller eggs, please?

Where you feeding the 5000?


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 18, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> What are diller eggs, please?
> 
> Where you feeding the 5000?



I think PM is referring to Armadillo Eggs, something like this:   http://allrecipes.com/recipe/armadillo-eggs/

Last pic.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 18, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> What are diller eggs, please?
> 
> Where you feeding the 5000?


 
Thanks Ya'll!
Armadillo Eggs the way I do them. Cored jalapeno peppers with cheese encased in 1/2 pound of sausage and cooked on a smoker.


----------

